# Fracino Piccino and matching grinder



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

*Fracino Piccino and matching grinder*

It fits in the kitchen (just) and its starting to make good coffee, even with the terrible DE beans that I got! Once I've finished them (an awful lot have gone into the bin) I'm starting on the RAVE Italian blend, at least I should be able to tell the marked difference.

Just found my 13mm socket so the steam wand has had a little surgery ~ at least I now know what to to do.

Thanks for all the help so far.

View attachment 11139
View attachment 11140


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Enjoy your set up..

Like the mood lighting.


----------

